# Child against all odds ~ Discussion for sharers



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

As promised here is the thread for the discussion following on from the documentary as per title

After each programme i will be holding a chat room discussion for about an hour from 1015 

here is a rundown of the series

21st Nov @ 9pm is about FET

November 28th @ 9pm http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/fertility/achildagainstallodds_three.shtml#painful_procedures
Includes male factor (tese/pese/ICSI)

December 5th @ 9pm http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/fertility/achildagainstallodds_four.shtml
Includes assisted hatching, going abroad for treatment

December 12th @ 9pm http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/fertility/achildagainstallodds_five.shtml
Includes Egg share and Donor Eggs

December 19th @ 9pm
http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/fertility/achildagainstallodds_six.shtml
Includes Multiple cycles

Hope this is useful to u all
Emxx

Love Emxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link and or information and readers are reminded that Fertility Friends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external website links.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Em, 

thanks for the thread ! 
well what are people's views ~ had to admit i did   when i saw the lady going for egg collection bring it all back home ... sadly the couple i really really wanted it to work for failed the couple with Maisy, 

I hope now the lady who is so lucky to have 4 boys realising how lucky she is and appricates them all, 

As FET is next for me i am really looking forward to watching it, 

sara xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Sara Im exactly the same, Im so glad it worked for the couple who lost their daughter, and so sad the couple with maisie failed. I cannot accept the couple who were doing it purely for a girl. I know it must be heartbreaking for them to not have a daughter, but they have to realise they have 4 gorgeous healthy boys, and could have more whenever they wanted.

Im not saying they are wrong but I cant get my head round it.

Have been bawling my eyes out, and even dh was finding it emotional. 

Its too hard to deal with sometimes, and this just makes you realise how hard it is. 

 to everyone who has been and is going through if.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

i'm sitting here watching (recorded) IVF prog - and am disgusted by the couple who want a girl. they have 4 lovely boys and are spending £££s on trying for a girl. i cannot believe how selfish they are being. The fact they don't even need IVF makes it sooooo much worse....is their clinic mad  

the other couples stories are so sad - this is the whole idea of PGD - to have a child free from disease or serious disability not sex selection...i just hope maisies parents find the strength to go through it again,    

ritz.


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

I too agree with u all on what u are saying about the couple paying £9000 for a chance to have a girl.I was disgusted to sit and watch it and not sure why they choose to put them on a programme they have wen women out hear like ourself are going through alsorts to get ONE preicous baby and she already got FOUR and not happy cos she cant have a girl.But was over the moon for the couple that concieved who lost the daughter awww that was soo sad looking at those pictures and her daughter my heart sank wen it first came on about her, why she cudnt stay to live with mammy and daddy   And i was totally gutted for the couple with maise too bless them.It was funny how it all borught it back to me about wen i first stated my cycle and makes me realise even more how lucky iam.
Cant wait to watch it again   anyone know what week the egg sharing one is on
Love kelly


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

kel im sure someone mentioned that eggshare was on week 5 hun.
i agree about the couple that want a girl, its out of order. do they not realise how lucky they are, also she wants a girl so she can dress it in silly dresses but doesn't she realise that growing up with a bunch of lads she will most prob be a tom boy!

as for maisys parents (correct me if im wrong) the gene is carried by maisys dad? i can understand them wanting another child thats theirs but i couldnt understand why they didnt use doner sperm?
i really did feel for them tho, it bought a big tear to my eye  

the couple that carried the gouchers syndrome chrom were treated at the clinic im gonna go to   im just hoping that my outcome is as good as hers .

i cant wait to see it next week, i must admit tho i thought they would have spent a bit of time explaning the ins and out of ivf (eg injections etc...)


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI girls, 

Totally agree with you.  I dont think sex selection is right, hence why is is against the law in UK.  I think to eleminate genetic disorders is great but playing with nature for a selfish reason is totally wrong.  Before you know it the race will consist of blond haired, blue eyed children!!!!!!!
Was totally gutted for the other family.  Got very choked up.

Alexia


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I totally agree too - that couple with 4 boys should just be happy for what they've got... there's is no need for them to IVF and if god or the powers that be hasn't blessed them with a girl, then they are just not meant to have one.  I think the only time sex selection should ever be used is for when screening for certain deseases which only 1 sex will have.  I know IVF is going against nature too, but designing a baby simply to meet your requirements (e.g. what sex you want) is just playing god a bit too much.

I think  (though not 100% sure) that Maisey's parents, it's a genetic fault that both parents carry, which means that each child has a 1 in 4 chance of having it...  not 100% sure as I got side tracked by the computer half way through the programme so didn't see all of it.

Helen xx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

I completely agree ladies,

I felt so devastated for Maisey's parents. I work with children and young adults who are severely disabled, and know the frustration and pain they go through. I was happy for the couple who fell pregnant, but the couple who simply _wanted _ a little girl!!! How selfish, they don't know the meaning of _want!!!_ I got really upset that they just didn't seem content with what they had been blessed with, I would feel over the moon to be blessed with one child let alone four.
Sorry for the   
I'm sure Egg Share is the 5th one?!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Just to confirm that the egg share one is the 5th episode which will be screened on Tuesday 12th December. Here is the link to what they will cover on that episode. http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/fertility/achildagainstallodds_five.shtml

Lou
X

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just to let u know i have added the series info about whats happening each week in the series on the first post of this thread

Tomorrows is about FET

Love Emxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

oh no! i missed it last night   does anyone know if it is repeated?  

love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Dont know hun, it might be repeated on bbc3 at some point??


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I found yesterdays very hard after reading Amanda's news (Panda) it really brought it home to see the couple lose their little girl as well, breaks your heart ~ i can't believe it only seems to happen to the people who want it the most in the world   

I did think it didn't really cover the other reasons for freezing such as OHSS, excess after IVF as all 3 storys were sadly about the ladies having cancer and needing to freeze, 

saraxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

I thought last nights program was amazing, but Sara, I too think it should have covered other scenarios.
As you can imagine I found it very emotional when the little girl didnt survive (as im sure most people did) 
as my biggest fear since I found out I am having twins is early labour and what with last night and then today finding out Pandas sad news I am so scared.
Anyway back to the program..it certainly makes you appreciate what you do have when these ladies are dealing with having cancer, going through IVF then not knowing if their embryos will make it. They are very brave ladies.
Nic


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

This week 13th Dec 

8pm

The programme will be featuring Egg Sharing

9pm BBC1

Emxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

i thought it was on last night   i got all the family to agree to watch it, i got dh to sit with me, i got all snuggled on the sofa with a coffee.
and it weren't on!!!!!!
i just hope i get back tonight in time to see it


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I have my family watching tonights one. Under duress, as they are "interested in me, not other people we dont know"   had to spell it out that watching this WOULD help me!

Families.


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

Are we having a discussion on chat after the programme


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

i think we prob will hun x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes!!!!

I will be holding discussion straight after the programme 

I normally say 1015 but some people are in there well before

We could have an egg share one though if enough are interested

Emxx


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

i think that would be a good idea - especialy as the topic of the programme is egg share this week

Count me in - I will be there about 10 pm
See you later

Sarah


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

is this going to be in chat?


----------

